# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lenovo A7000: Cơ hội cuối mua ngay cấu hình khủng

## Xitrum76

​
Lenovo A7000 là chiếc smartphone tầm trung mới nhất vừa được Lenovo chính thức giới thiệu ra thị trường nhưng đã nhanh chóng thu hút được sự chú ý mạnh mẽ từ phía người dùng nhờ thiết kế nam tính, cấu hình mạnh mẽ cùng mức giá có thể nói là không thể hợp lý hơn cho đến thời điểm hiện tại.


​
Theo nguồn tin chính thức từ Lenovo cho biết vào ngày 05/06/2015 tới đây, hãng sẽ chính thức mở bán A7000 đợt cuối cùng tại Lazada với mức giá ưu đãi chỉ 3.490.000 VNĐ. Ngoài ra, trong đợt mở bán cuối cùng này, người dùng khi đăng kí thông tin tại website của Lazada, ngoài cơ hội nhận phần quà lên đến 2 triệu đồng, bạn còn có cơ hội nhận được mã code giảm giá 200 nghìn được giảm trực tiếp vào giá bán.


​
Thiết bị được hãng trang bị màn hình 5,5 inch độ phân giải HD sử dụng công nghệ tấm nền IPS cho góc nhìn rộng, màu sắc chính xác cùng độ sáng cao nhưng vẫn không gây mỏi mắt người dùng khi dùng trong thời gian dài. Lenovo A7000 sở hữu vi xử lý 8 nhân 64-bit MT6752m đến từ MediaTek cùng 2GB RAM và 8GB bộ nhớ trong (hỗ trợ mở rộng bộ nhớ qua thẻ nhớ microSD). Đặc biệt, thiết bị hoạt động trên nền hệ điều hành Android Lollipop 5.0 cùng giao diện Vibe 2.0 độc quyền của Lenovo được tối ưu cực tốt về phần cứng lẫn phần mềm, mang đến cho người dùng trải nghiệm mượt mà hơn trong quá trình sử dụng. Có thể nói ở thời điểm hiện tại, hiếm có thiết bị nào trên thị trường trong cùng phân khúc với A7000 có thể đạt được cấu hình tốt như vậy, trong quá trình sử dụng, mình hoàn toàn không thể cảm nhận được độ trễ cũng như lag, chỉ thỉnh thoảng khi chơi những game quá nặng, hiện tượng lag nhẹ mới xảy ra.

----------


## hautran200594

*Trả lời: Lenovo A7000: Cơ hội cuối mua ngay cấu hình khủng*

Cái này canh 2 đợt rồi mà chưa mua được nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Hi vọng đợt cuối này vậy.

----------


## rocodie

*Trả lời: Lenovo A7000: Cơ hội cuối mua ngay cấu hình khủng*




> Cái này canh 2 đợt rồi mà chưa mua được nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Hi vọng đợt cuối này vậy.


Tranh thủ mua đi bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Con này mình xài thấy ngon lắm, nghe nhạc với coi phim phê lòi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

